# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Άρρωστο περιστέρι

## stam72

Καλημέρα, 
Το περιστέρι (όπως είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, που έχει έρθει από την Κυριακή στην ταράτσα που έχω την κλούβα με τα παπαγαλάκια μου, μάλλον είναι άρρωστο. Σήμερα το πρωί που ανέβηκα να ταίσω τα παπαγαλάκια, το είδα κάπως κακοδιάθετο ενώ δεν πετούσε όπως τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Επίσης όταν περπατούσε έκανε σαν να παραπατάει κυρίως από το ένα πόδι. 
Μήπως πάει για παράλυση...? Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου από περιστέρια, και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Μήπως να του βγάλω τα δαχτυλίδια (έχει άν κίτρινο και ένα μαύρο πλαστικά)? 
Του έχω βάλει φαγητό (έχω αγοράσει από pet shop μίγμα για αγριοπούλια, μου είπαν ότι είναι κατάλληλο) και νερό σε κάποιο σκιερό σημείο μακρυά από τα παπαγαλάκια. Μήπωσ θα ήταν καλύτερα να το βάλω σε κλουβί ώστε να μην πλησιάζει καθόλου την κλούβα, αν και δεν μπορεί να έρθει σε επαφή με τα παπαγαλάκια γιατί η κλούβα είναι κρεμασμένη σε τοίχο περίπου 1,5 μ από το δάπεδο.

Ευχαριστώ, 

Σταμάτης

----------


## jk21

θα φορεσεις γαντια (αν οχι ,θα πλυνεις μετα καλα τα χερια σου ) και θα του ανοιξεις το στομα ,να δεις αν εχει μαζα λευκοκιτρινη ή εστω καποια σημαδια ,ωστε να αποκλεισουμε την περιπτωση τριχομοναδων 

ισως ειναι και σαλμονελλα .το πρωτο θελει flagyl ,το δευτερο baytril (κτηνιατρικα ειδη )  ή bactrimel (φαρμακειο ).πρεπει να δρασεις γρηγορα .

ναι να ειναι σε ελεγχομενο χωρο !

----------


## stam72

Ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες. Δυστυχώς σήμερα λόγω δουλειάς θα λείπω όλη μέρα, οπότε μάλλον αύριο το πρωί θα μπορέσω να το τσεκάρω. Ελπίζω να μην είναι πολύ αργά!

----------


## stam72

> θα φορεσεις γαντια (αν οχι ,θα πλυνεις μετα καλα τα χερια σου ) και θα του ανοιξεις το στομα ,να δεις αν εχει μαζα λευκοκιτρινη ή εστω καποια σημαδια ,ωστε να αποκλεισουμε την περιπτωση τριχομοναδων 
> 
> ισως ειναι και σαλμονελλα .το πρωτο θελει flagyl ,το δευτερο baytril (κτηνιατρικα ειδη )  ή bactrimel (φαρμακειο ).πρεπει να δρασεις γρηγορα .
> 
> ναι να ειναι σε ελεγχομενο χωρο !


Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τα παπαγαλάκια που έχω μέσα στην κλούβα? το σίγουρο είναι ότι το νερό και το φαγητό τους δεν μπορέι να έχει καμιά επαφή με το περιστέρι.

----------


## jk21

λογικα μεταφορα τριχομοναδας αν δεν εχει προσβαση στο εσωτερικο του κλουβιου και σε σκευη ,τροφες ,δεν μπορει να γινει .Αλλα ψειρας ... αρκει και μονο να πλησιασει απεξω

----------


## stam72

> θα φορεσεις γαντια (αν οχι ,θα πλυνεις μετα καλα τα χερια σου ) και θα του ανοιξεις το στομα ,να δεις αν εχει μαζα λευκοκιτρινη ή εστω καποια σημαδια ,ωστε να αποκλεισουμε την περιπτωση τριχομοναδων 
> 
> ισως ειναι και σαλμονελλα .το πρωτο θελει flagyl ,το δευτερο baytril (κτηνιατρικα ειδη )  ή bactrimel (φαρμακειο ).πρεπει να δρασεις γρηγορα.
> ναι να ειναι σε ελεγχομενο χωρο !



Τελικά το Σ/Κ που είχα περισσότερο χρόνο, έλεγξα το στόμα άλλα δεν είδα κατί περίεργο. Επίσης να πω ότι το περιστέρι φαίνεται μια χαρά, του έβγαλα και τα δαχτυλίδια από τα πόδια (στο ένα πόδι είχε τρία πλαστικά με διαφορετικά χρώματα) και περπατάει κανονικά. Το μόνο που δεν κάνει είναι να πετάξει (δεν ξέρω αν φεύγει κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας και επιστρέφει....? χθες πάντως που ήμουν σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα στο σπίτι όσες φορές ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα το βρήκα εκεί).

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σταμάτη από αυτά που λες πιθανώς το πουλί να ήταν εξαντλημένο ή να το ενοχλούσαν τα δαχτυλίδια . Πρόσεξε όμως υπάρχει μια ευρέως διαδεδομένη ασθένεια στα περιστέρια, ο παραμυξοϊος , που σχεδόν κανένα δεν γλυτώνει .Αυτή η ασθένεια λέγεται και τρέλα από τους περιστεράδες επειδή το πουλί κάνει σαν να έχει πάρκινσον ,γυρίζει το κεφάλι στα χαμένα και κάνει σαν σπαστικό γενικότερα . Καλό θα ήταν να το εγκλωβίσεις πρόχειρα μακρυά από τα πουλιά σου και να δεις την πορεία του.

----------

